# I cannot remove WishList from Home/Favorites



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Recently a WishList app has shown up on both my devices (HDX7 and HD6).
I do not want it on my home screen. I have removed them both several times but they come right back.
Is there anything I can do to remove them permanently?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . .I saw that . . . didn't pay much attention but, you're right: you can't remove it. BUT: you can put it into a group if you have them. Then, at least, it's not just hanging out there.



eta:  If you activate it and it goes on the carousel, it may pop back up all by itself on home.   You can remove it from the carousel, but not the device.

I strongly suggest that anyone who doesn't like this behavior should send courteous feedback to Amazon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I couldn't remove it, called MayDay about it, and the tech couldn't get rid of it either! They are transferring me to higher level support now.

My advice would be that those with Fires that support MayDay call and politely ask for help removing it. And ask for it to be gotten rid of when they can't. It doesn't appear in the list of apps, so is apparently in the Operating System.

I will report if anything new develops


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I never look at the carousel.....I just always keep the favorites front and center.

I don't know why these things bug me but they do......I do have collections but that will still bug me. I will call amazon tomorrow to express my opinion  

Thank you both for replying!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The higher-level tech wasn't aware of the issue, but he tried it on his fire and confirmed that this resurrection happens!

He consulted with others and indicated that apparently this is the way things were coded, though he doesn't know that this was what the designers intended. He says that there is a new update coming out within about a week, and he does not know if it will change this or not. He says that he will raise this issue with a team that decides what changes should be made. He reminded me that you can submit feedback from the Kindle directly by hitting the Mayday button, clicking on the menu in the upper left-hand corner and choosing feedback. He encouraged me to do that as well, and I would suggest that Fire owners who dislike this "feature" submit feedback that way, and use Mayday as well, if their Fire supports it.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I did let amazon know I was not happy about the unremovable Wish List.

My Fire system updated about a week ago, but I still could not remove the WishList from home.

Today there was another system update and HOORAY, I was now able to remove it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraElizabeth said:


> I did let amazon know I was not happy about the unremovable Wish List.
> 
> My Fire system updated about a week ago, but I still could not remove the WishList from home.
> 
> Today there was another system update and HOORAY, I was now able to remove it.


Awesome! The power of feedback!

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Boy do I feel stupid!
I spoke too soon. It is not really gone. It came back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraElizabeth said:


> Boy do I feel stupid!
> I spoke too soon. It is not really gone. It came back.




Does it come back when you use it? That's the behavior I was seeing before. My solution was not to use it.  Which is NOT, I'm sure, what Amazon wants.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

No, I got up this morning picked up my Fire, did the update, emoved WishList from home/favorites, set down the device and walked away.

Two hours later I picked up my device and it was there again.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought it was just me. I never used the wishlist thingy on my fire6. Never. Yet it keeps popping up as one of the first thing in the carousel.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine is not on my carousel but I do wish I could get it off home/favorites.
I guess amazon wants to remind us constantly that we want stuff. I have nothing on my wish list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraElizabeth said:


> Mine is not on my carousel but I do wish I could get it off home/favorites.
> I guess amazon wants to remind us constantly that we want stuff. I have nothing on my wish list.


I'm pretty sure I put it in a group on the home/favorites screen and it's stayed there . . . . unless I use it when it pops back in as an ungrouped app.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LauraElizabeth said:


> Mine is not on my carousel but I do wish I could get it off home/favorites.
> I guess amazon wants to remind us constantly that we want stuff. I have nothing on my wish list.


It in favorite home and on the carousel. It would be pushed back on the carousel after a while using other apps and then it would be back at the beginning, even if I didn't use it.

It also will not let me put it inside a group on my home page. It goes in, but the original one is still there like a duplicate. So for now its the last item on the page, all I can do with the darn thing at the moment.


----------

